# Interior Dept spends more time surfing porn while working



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Interior Department employees spend more time shopping, gambling and surfing porn than they do working

I'm so glad to know the Feds are using my Pittman/Robertson funds so wisely! :eyeroll:

Here's our hard earned dollars at work! And to think these guys are the ones making decisions on our hunting!

Ryan

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/10/04/interi ... index.html

 Sex, shopping and gambling all in a day's work
POSTED: 10:03 p.m. EDT, October 4, 2006

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Interior Department employees aren't just using their computers to oversee parks and wildlife, an investigation found. They're spending thousands of hours a week visiting shopping, sex and gambling Web sites.

A report made public Wednesday on an internal investigation examining a week of computer use found more than 1 million log entries in which 7,700 employees visited game and auction sites.

More than 4,700 log entries were to sexually explicit and gambling Web sites.

The findings are "egregious" and "alarming," the department's inspector general, Earl Devaney, wrote in the report.

"Computer users at the department have continued to access sexually explicit and gambling Web sites due to the lack of consistency in department controls over Internet use," he wrote.

Devaney titled his report, "Excessive Indulgences." Its cover illustration is a photo montage of the types of Web sites employees have visited. One picture includes a shot of a woman's bare stomach.

Department officials say they are taking action to cut back on abuses by the agency's almost 80,000 employees with Internet access.

Devaney said in his report that he wanted to test the effectiveness of the department's rules on Internet usage. He looked primarily for visits to sexually explicit, gambling, gaming and auction sites because they are time-consuming and obviously not work-related, he said.

The investigation also found:

# A number of computers accessed sexually explicit Web sites for 30 minutes to an hour.

# One computer had 2,369 log entries at two game sites for about 12 hours.

# At least one computer accessed an Internet auction for almost eight hours.

Despite the findings, Devaney noted that since 1999, the department has taken just 177 disciplinary actions, 112 of which were for accessing pornographic or sexually explicit Web sites.

"Without strong and effective controls, we believe that this activity will continue and possibly increase," Devaney wrote.

In response, department officials issued a memo to all employees on September 27 reminding them that some of the activities Devaney found "have significant legal and administrative consequences" and that violators could be fired or turned over to the police.

The department is working on blocking inappropriate Internet sites, the memo said. But it reminded employees that "just because an inappropriate site is not blocked does not mean that it is authorized for access."


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

So What!! We all know they have time on their hands. We all know Goverment throws away our hard earned tax money. The outrage should have happened years ago.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Why be outraged................ take a look at this forum during the work week and you will see the same people doing the same thing from their work place. Some even admit it............ but of course they have a excuse. They may not be on the governments dime but they sure are on their employers dime. There is no excuse for either but I'm sure some won't see it that way.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Why be outraged................ take a look at this forum during the work week and you will see the same people doing the same thing from their work place. Some even admit it............ but of course they have a excuse. They may not be on the governments dime but they sure are on their employers dime. There is no excuse for either but I'm sure some won't see it that way.


It's one thing to surf on the internet during your breaks and free time...

It's a whole 'nother issue when they are spending that surfing time searching for pornographic images...

I'm all for employees taking a break to catch up on the news, process a bank transaction, or read Nodak Outdoors. As long as they get their work done as required, they are likely to be more satisified employees that they have some freedom and responsibility to know the balance I require for them to be a valuable contribution to my company.

Searching for porn is a different matter because it implies some form of deviant psycho-social behavior that their mind wanders in that direction during business hours...

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It's a whole 'nother issue when they are spending that surfing time searching for pornographic images...


I don't care what a person is looking for............ their still doing it on the employers time. And since when did mid morning and mid afternoon become lunch breaks. Like I said, there will be excuses by some to try to justify the action..........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan your are not a baptist are you :lol: ,

Gohon is a ex-sailor it was porn or his bunkie,

Just relax, You will get to a point in life that porn just doesn't make you as excited as a good investment or a dodge deisel

Enjoy your youth :beer:

funny stuff, don't you wish you were back in ND hunting pheasants today


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You know Bob I can honestly say I have never bought a girlie magazine in my life. That's what we called stuff like Playboy back in those days. But, I sure scanned through a lot of them. I guess that is what is called porn these days. Oh us poor souls with a deviant psycho-social behavior problem. We're all doomed to hell. I sure hope the holier than thou group can save us before that happens. :lol:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

ya know, with a big enough screen, I can argue politics on one side, and keep Vicious Vixens going on the other side! Now thats multi-tasking!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

On a lighter note, let's chalk it up as one of the improvements under the Bush administration.

Sound strange? Not really. At least now people on our dime are LOOKING at porn. During the previous administration they actually HAD SEX on our dime!!!!!!!!!

So I prefer to look at it as a step in the right direction, but then I'm consciously trying to improve on my optimism.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea lets hope the people don't forget what it was like when the scum left the Whitehouse and how they left it. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gohon,

I was too tight to waste my money on them also, but more than willing to look at them in my misspent youth. :wink:

I wish it was still as interesting as I once thought :lol:

You know what shocks me is the standards on network TV.

The real problem is not looking at porn its the desenseitation of our youth to violence, due in large part to TV , video games, and music.

thats what I believe is leading to school shootings ect. these kids are seening thousands of violent murders on TV as they grow up, stuff that would of earned a X rating in our youth, and never put on network TV.

These kids see murders rapes ect and they become numb to the horror of them.

I would rather they took that off the air and put nudity on it it would result in far fewer problems


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Gohon,
> 
> I was too tight to waste my money on them also, but more than willing to look at them in my misspent youth. :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm in total agreement with you Bob...

It's the violence on TV that is causing a fracture in the moral fiber of youth. I'm always amazed at how tightly they control sex and nudity on TV but allow extreme violence and civil disobedience.

I really believe this can all be traced back to the rise of MTV as a cultural icon. You have all these kids that live and breathe everything they see on that channel. They derive their mores, discover their "idols", worship certain styles of music and dress, etc... all based off of what they see from that station.

The difference between the acceptance between violence and nudity between us and the rest of the world is incredibly notable. Here in the USA, we promote violence at every opportunity...look at how many TV shows and movies glamorize it?

In Europe it is the opposite. You see casual nudity on TV all the time, while rarely seeing the type of overt violence that is commonplace here. Nudity does not equate to pornography. It is when you insert violent sex that the line should be drawn. Europe has half the personal violent crime, and one tenth the teenage pregnancy rates compared to the US.

Kids here grow up believing sexuality is wrong and violence is condoned.

Take the Janet Jackson Super Bowl nipple slip... I was sitting in a Munich bar that night (morning for me), and noone there thought anything of it... but the media back here ate her alive! After hearing about the furor back in the States, many of my German friends laughed their *** off at the silly American double standard. We had an hour discussion about how Americans are idiots with the morality standards....

It is hypocritical of our TV industry to bow to the morality police on nudity but not violence. This all has to do with the power of the religous right who put pressure on that agency on their view of what "decency" is ...

:eyeroll:

As a result we have a generation or two of kids who are desensitized to violence, have poor self esteem, seek out artificial friendships in cyberspace, and have a skewed reality of healthy sexuality and body acceptance.

This country is really going down the drain on many fronts...

Ryan


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I was sitting in a Munich bar that night


Ryan are you from Munich?

I work with a guy from there.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Springer said:


> > I was sitting in a Munich bar that night
> 
> 
> Ryan are you from Munich?
> ...


Nope unfortunately I'm not. I used to work for Microshaft and we have a German satellite office there. I went there to train my Bavarian counterparts for a couple of weeks back in 2004. They wanted me to apply and move back there, and I considered it.. but it is a long way from the ND prairie!  The Seattle area is alot like the Bavarian countryside, with the same climate, mountains etc...

Seriously though... I have about 10 good friends back there and I make it back every other year or so..

Here are a couple of pics from back then...

[siteimg]5263[/siteimg]
Hofbrauhaus Band

[siteimg]5264[/siteimg]
Cute German Girl selling Breze (Pretzels)

[siteimg]5265[/siteimg]
Castle Neuschwanstein from the Marienbrücke (Marie's Bridge)

[siteimg]5266[/siteimg]
Dinner @ Hofbrauhaus consisting of a *small* sampler of a 60 oz beer w/ Schweinshaxn, Knoedel and Kraut (Leg of lamb, Noodle, and Kraut)

[siteimg]5267[/siteimg]
German Autobahn

[siteimg]5268[/siteimg]
The only time I saw the Autobahn have a speed limit was coming into downtown Munchen where we had to crawl down to 120 Km/hr(75 Mph) because we were starting to hit heavy traffic 

Wow I look at lot different nowadays! Lol.. I've lost 20 lbs and shaved the goat!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Springer said:


> > I was sitting in a Munich bar that night
> 
> 
> Ryan are you from Munich?
> ...


Hey Kevin

Thanks for the update!

The only guy I knew from Munich ND, was Marty McDonald back in the day... we both played sports against each other, and then I knew him a bit at NDSU..

Ryan


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I played against Marty Macdonald quite a bit. Our outlaw tournament teams always ended up playing each other. They always beat us of course they had 3 of the 5 Mr. Basketball candidates on their team. We both graduated the same year. Darn good baseball player. I talked to him in Scheels in Grand Forks about 3 months ago.

Ahh......the good ole days when we thought only of playing ball and chasing girls.


----------

